# Drift HD camera



## Reg (Feb 2, 2012)

Change your youtube settings to HD for better quality....bottom right corner of the video screen. Otherwise it will look like ccrap.

Some footage from an Arbutus Tree removal just recently: Treework - Drift HD camera.wmv - YouTube

The camera is the Drift HD: Drift HD Camera - Small HD Action Camera From Drift Innovation - PointofViewCameras Vancouver BC Canada

The wide angled lens makes for dizzy viewing at times until you get used it, then its actually watchable in the sense that you get to see everything that the climber sees. 

The HD obviously brings out the colour better than my old camera, but having said that it also looks a little blurry and lacks the sharpness in motion. The sound is very weak and nasal; the files are massive; the wrist remote was not reliable at all as I realised later that I'd missed lots of clips where I thought it was recording....maybe I'll try a new battery and a plug-in microphone next time. 

The camera unit itself which fixes on top of your helmet is surprisingly light and compact.... and the domed shape lens doesn't seem to collect the sawdust which is also a big plus for shooting treework. 

Overall I think its pretty good value for money, and a relatively cheap option for anyone looking to make a budget video to promote their business.

The tree-work in the video is nothing too fast or exciting....I just tried to show a little climbing and organizing to showcase the wide field-of-view that the lens offers. Arbutus can be of very slow, taper (as was this one), yet evidently very strong...much like a Euc in fact except with bushier foliage.


----------



## SoiLLclimber (Feb 14, 2012)

Really liked the vid Reg. Great work as usual. Always like your videos. Especially all the views to show your expertise at rigging.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 14, 2012)

how tall was that tree?? wish i had that kinda confidence. just a newbie


----------



## mic687 (Feb 15, 2012)

As always great work Reg keep the vid's comming


----------



## Reg (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks



Youngbuck20 said:


> how tall was that tree?? wish i had that kinda confidence. just a newbie



Probably about 80ft, but longer from end-to-end because it was a leaner.

In many ways being a newbie is the best place to be....all the good stuff is ahead of you. The oppportunity to learn and master new stuff is a huge + in any line of work, and this one is no exception. Good luck


----------



## dts99 (Feb 16, 2012)

that was the last straw, i just ordered a rope wrench, ive been wanting one but hesatating because i havent seen it in action enuff


----------



## Brenda666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Really liked the vid Reg. Great work as usual. Always like your videos. Especially all the views to show your expertise at rigging.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 16, 2012)

dts99 said:


> that was the last straw, i just ordered a rope wrench, ive been wanting one but hesatating because i havent seen it in action enuff



When SRTing through a tree I think you will find its fine going down but not so good getting back up.

And Reg, if yer gonna go waving that 20 around like that shut it off.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Reg (Feb 17, 2012)

treemandan said:


> When SRTing through a tree I think you will find its fine going down but not so good getting back up.



Danno, to save me alot of time I'm gonna copy and paste a couple of posts I made about the wrench and SRT I added on another forum....I'd only used it a few times at this point.

It might take you 5 minutes or so to read through but if by chance you have a change of heart and decide to stick around the game a little longer then you might just take something from it....I'm being serious now, no kidding.



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *first*
> FYI, let me start by saying I weigh about 11st, have done since I was 20. What strength and conditioning I do possess comes solely from tree work over 22 years, although my DNA and attitude probably comes into play also. All-in-all I have what I'd consider power-to-weight Ratio for tree climbing.
> 
> ...



................................................................................................................



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally Posted by High Scale
> Say if your TIP is on one stem and you are working on another stem maybe some distance away, you get into some difficulty for some reasons and your TIP gets compromised by something, if you are tied to that point how do you untie that TIP remotely without having a long tail on your TIP knot? Or, if you are tied at the base of the stem it's still a bit of a faff to pull your line through to re-tie your main line TIP, but I am probably missing something?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 17, 2012)

Reg said:


> Danno, to save me alot of time I'm gonna copy and paste a couple of posts I made about the wrench and SRT I added on another forum....I'd only used it a few times at this point.
> 
> It might take you 5 minutes or so to read through but if by chance you have a change of heart and decide to stick around the game a little longer then you might just take something from it....I'm being serious now, no kidding.
> 
> ...



All right. You've about got me convinced. Had you ever tried ( I think it was Kevin's ) earlier concept, the F8 revolver? I played around with my own version of it ( made from a D ring and a biner ) a few months ago and was really impressed, never actually put it to use on a job though. Just wondering if the rope wrench is really that much of an improvement over it to justify buying one.


----------



## Reg (Feb 17, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> All right. You've about got me convinced. Had you ever tried ( I think it was Kevin's ) earlier concept, the F8 revolver? I played around with my own version of it ( made from a D ring and a biner ) a few months ago and was really impressed, never actually put it to use on a job though. Just wondering if the rope wrench is really that much of an improvement over it to justify buying one.



I never tried that revolver thing but the fact that it never really caught fire, unlike the wrench suggests that this latest technique is superior by far. Furthermore if the revolver8 was all that then I guess the wrench would've never come about. 

You definitely need a pair of gloves (unless its wet) to hold your weight on the single line, and the foot ascender is imperative for moving up the line. 

For spur-climbing there's obviously not as much to gain, but for pruning and stuff its superb. If you have a big-shot or are otherwise deadly at throwing then you can do half the tree on the way up and the other on the way back down using the base-tie. There's plenty of related stuff on youtube, some good some vey bad. Buy one, use it exclusively for a week and see how you feel, its not a lot of money.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 17, 2012)

Reg said:


> I never tried that revolver thing but the fact that it never really caught fire, unlike the wrench suggests that this latest technique is superior by far. Furthermore if the revolver8 was all that then I guess the wrench would've never come about.
> 
> You definitely need a pair of gloves (unless its wet) to hold your weight on the single line, and the foot ascender is imperative for moving up the line.
> 
> For spur-climbing there's obviously not as much to gain, but for pruning and stuff its superb. If you have a big-shot or are otherwise deadly at throwing then you can do half the tree on the way up and the other on the way back down using the base-tie. There's plenty of related stuff on youtube, some good some vey bad. Buy one, use it exclusively for a week and see how you feel, its not a lot of money.



I have my own thoughts on why the F8 got shelved and the rope wrench came about, mostly based on creating a marketable product that could be sold, but either way, like you said, it doesn't cost much. I've done SRT entry for pruning since I started ( switching over to doubled rope technique once at TIP ), and now own a wraptor, so that's portion is not of interest to me. Mainly I like the redirect capability of SRT. 

However, I still take issue with the anchoring of it. If anchored at the base, it's an additional line to get tangled in brush/rigging ( or worse yet, cut ) , and if tied at top ( as in the vid ) you must go retrieve it. Pros and cons to weigh, I am gonna try it out if my gd phone ever starts ringing again. Good work, Reg, keep posting your vids.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 17, 2012)

Reg said:


> I never tried that revolver thing but the fact that it never really caught fire, unlike the wrench suggests that this latest technique is superior by far. Furthermore if the revolver8 was all that then I guess the wrench would've never come about.
> 
> You definitely need a pair of gloves (unless its wet) to hold your weight on the single line, and the foot ascender is imperative for moving up the line.
> 
> For spur-climbing there's obviously not as much to gain, but for pruning and stuff its superb. If you have a big-shot or are otherwise deadly at throwing then you can do half the tree on the way up and the other on the way back down using the base-tie. There's plenty of related stuff on youtube, some good some vey bad. Buy one, use it exclusively for a week and see how you feel, its not a lot of money.



Yes, I would think the drawback of this and other srt systems is the inability to pull yourself up and out of wherever you managed to get yourself into. But other than that, no real problems come to mind. Well having the base tie off in the way is one. Switching TIPS is another. Then the fine tuning for position you have with drt ...
Sure i initially go up srt cutting my way in but chose drt to work on.

And I was being serious too, shut that saw off quicker after the cut... espcially if yer gonna go waving it at your rope. Yeah, I saw that.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 17, 2012)

Del_ said:


> We are on the same page and even using the same gear.
> 
> 
> I do not like a base anchor when working the tree for the most obvious reason.



Oh noes! Now I'm gonna hafta get me a rope wrench. Don't want to be associated with the likes of you. :msp_scared:


----------



## treemandan (Feb 17, 2012)

BTW, it only took me 2 minutes to read that whole thing... twice.

Reg, did you mention something about thise wrench system not being able to support a man's bodyweight?


----------



## Reg (Feb 17, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yes, I would think the drawback of this and other srt systems is the inability to pull yourself up and out of wherever you managed to get yourself into. But other than that, no real problems come to mind. Well having the base tie off in the way is one. Switching TIPS is another. Then the fine tuning for position you have with drt ...
> Sure i initially go up srt cutting my way in but chose drt to work on.
> 
> And I was being serious too, shut that saw off quicker after the cut... espcially if yer gonna go waving it at your rope. Yeah, I saw that.



I was too entranced in willing that branch to beat those snags and that young fella keeping the line running. Wasn't wavin, just wobbling a little on the spar, thumb over the off switch. He did good.

The pulling yourself out of situations thing Dan, ya just do it, plan ahead, climb. Over analizing the what if's here is pointless because your experience and instict just takes over and sets the boundaries on the task. It's not the big thing I promise you, somethings are just better experienced than described.

The base-tie thing always looked bad to me also....in fact, it just looked like a non starter altogether. But like most things, its feels a lot different in reality. Like many others undoubtedly, my the biggest fear is always the risk of a groundworker accidently cutting the line at the bottom, but then I considered how many times this has happened over the years to my lowering device similarly positioned, and the answer is none. Obviously there are times when you wouldn't use it, but it still remains a great option if the circmstances feel right on the day. 

You do have to consider that the base-tie could potentially become a force multiplier (2:1) on your high point depending on the line angle and perhaps the amount of friction the rope gets from the tree on the way up, I've heard of people spiraling it around the tree in an effort to mitigate this....but I'm not going to go on too much at the risk of making it sound more complicated than it actually is, when the fact is its the siplicity and logic that actually makes SRT so good for treework. 

Like I said, there are lots of guys bigging it up on the net but making it look and sound really complicated and gear intensive....which is perhaps more a reflection of them than what is the reality. I do hope they dont find this thread for fear they might join in.

None of this is advice BTW, I'm just passing on some info as to how its worked for me....and I wouldn't recommend SRT to anyone who hasn't spent at least 2-3 years building their skills and conditioning on DdRT first.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 17, 2012)

Del_ said:


> It's not that it's not able to, it's that in the system it's designed to work in it doesn't.
> 
> 
> It takes a large percentage of the climbers weight off of the hitch allowing the hitch to be moved much more freely when descending.
> ...



Yes, I got that.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 17, 2012)

Reg said:


> I was too entranced in willing that branch to beat those snags and that young fella keeping the line running. Wasn't wavin, just wobbling a little on the spar, thumb over the off switch. He did good.
> 
> The pulling yourself out of situations thing Dan, ya just do it, plan ahead, climb. Over analizing the what if's here is pointless because your experience and instict just takes over and sets the boundaries on the task. It's not the big thing I promise you, somethings are just better experienced than described.
> 
> ...



I caught my srt anchor with my saw once about 15 years ago... which makes me think i ought to retire that ascender. 
No, I never used The Wrench though I have srt'ed out on limbs and gotten horizontal, getting back up would have been easier with a little hip thrust on drt.

I don't really like working a tree with a foot ascender on, sometimes i do, it bothers me after awhile, I usually take it off once I get up.

Now I am not bashing The Wrench or the concept though , for me, its not nesassary and probably wouldn't make me more effecient.

Maybe I will take a poke at these RW srt guys: What are they trying to do, make treework easier or something? I had enough of that and those wussies.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan (Feb 17, 2012)

And Reg, you also mentioned something about better grip on wet rope. Wet rope? My Gawd! How does that happen?


----------



## Reg (Feb 17, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I caught my srt anchor with my saw once about 15 years ago... which makes me think i ought to retire that ascender.
> No, I never used The Wrench though I have srt'ed out on limbs and gotten horizontal, getting back up would have been easier with a little hip thrust on drt.
> 
> I don't really like working a tree with a foot ascender on, sometimes i do, it bothers me after awhile, I usually take it off once I get up.
> ...



You know Dan there's a big part of me that was delighted to read your response, the part thats constantly looking over my shoulder. 

Along the same lines I tell the guys/climbers that I work with around here that the wrench and SRT is really tough, but that I've got it on trial by way of a favour to a dealer. I'm not gonna say any more about it.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 18, 2012)

Reg said:


> You know Dan there's a big part of me that was delighted to read your response, the part thats constantly looking over my shoulder.
> 
> Along the same lines I tell the guys/climbers that I work with around here that the wrench and SRT is really tough, but that I've got it on trial by way of a favour to a dealer. I'm not gonna say any more about it.



Reg, are you being a smart ass?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Reg (Feb 18, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Reg, are you being a smart ass?:msp_rolleyes:



Wouldn't know how Dan, just being honest with you


----------



## treevet (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Reg, any new production or one in the works with the new remote mic that goes with the Drift?


----------



## Reg (Feb 28, 2012)

treevet said:


> Hey Reg, any new production or one in the works with the new remote mic that goes with the Drift?



Right now Dave I'm just glad for stringing a couple of days work together, never mind camera stuff. It is absolutely dead right now, 2 days a week at best....and those who are actually busy its just little stuff, fruit trees etc....

I can see I'm going to have to branch out a little, didn't want to go down the road of starting a full on Tree Service but the current situation is forcing my hand.

I did try the mic right here and it is actually a big improvement.


----------



## treevet (Feb 28, 2012)

Reg said:


> Right now Dave I'm just glad for stringing a couple of days work together, never mind camera stuff. It is absolutely dead right now, 2 days a week at best....and those who are actually busy its just little stuff, fruit trees etc....
> 
> I can see I'm going to have to branch out a little, didn't want to go down the road of starting a full on Tree Service but the current situation is forcing my hand.
> 
> I did try the mic right here and it is actually a big improvement.



You'd make a great company owner. Can you sell work?


----------



## Reg (Feb 29, 2012)

treevet said:


> You'd make a great company owner. Can you sell work?



Thanks, and I think so Dave....at least I try to give people options and explain things in a way that leaves the next bidder with a lot to live up to. Even on the practical side of the treework itself, I want them to consider/compare the next bidders methodology to mine whether conciously or not. Its worked time over so long as its not too long winded.


----------



## treevet (Feb 29, 2012)

Reg said:


> Thanks, and I think so Dave....at least I try to give people options and explain things in a way that leaves the next bidder with a lot to live up to. Even on the practical side of the treework itself, I want them to consider/compare the next bidders methodology to mine whether conciously or not. Its worked time over so long as its not too long winded.



Makes sense Reg. Didn't think you couldn't sell, just didn't think you had much experience with it (sorry for the triple negative ....being you were predominantly a subcontractor.


----------



## Reg (Feb 29, 2012)

treevet said:


> Makes sense Reg. Didn't think you couldn't sell, just didn't think you had much experience with it (sorry for the triple negative ....being you were predominantly a subcontractor.



Yeah I've always done jobs on the side Dave, just never pushed in that direction. And of course I've helped many, many times where the main contractor has been unsure as how to approach a particular job. 

Also, being a sub-contractor Ive had the privilege of observing dozens of fantastic tree/salesmen over the years....so many characters playing to their strengths of unique personality. Out of all I'd go so far as to say that a more recent associate was even a 'genius' at reeling people in, whether they be just passers-by, folks waiting in a queue at a store or even working at the store....Andrew would talk his way into the minds of total strangers and by the week after we'd be at there place cutting the trees. 

Of course I'd never attempt to impersonate or copy anyone elses style, but I do believe I've learnt a lot by just watching time over.


----------



## MackenzieTree (Feb 29, 2012)

great video and work, well done


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 2, 2012)

Reg said:


> Change your youtube settings to HD for better quality....bottom right corner of the video screen. Otherwise it will look like ccrap.
> 
> Some footage from an Arbutus Tree removal just recently: Treework - Drift HD camera.wmv - YouTube
> 
> ...



Reg, looks like you were cutting down a pacific Madrone, were you at ?.....Oh, and nice vid, like the new cam, clean looking vid.


----------



## Reg (Mar 2, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> Reg, looks like you were cutting down a pacific Madrone, were you at ?.....Oh, and nice vid, like the new cam, clean looking vid.



thats right, a place called willis point on the sannich peninsular. thanks


----------

